
Functional programming is a ghetto - mbrubeck
https://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2012/04/24/functional-programming-is-a-ghetto/
======
pacaro
I get the point, but the title is obnoxious. At its heart the word "ghetto"
has an ineradicable association with discrimination and restriction. Jews in
17th century Venice did not choose to live in the ghetto, they were restricted
to it. All current uses of the word still carry that connotation even at
several removes.

Find a better word, the English language has many to choose from.

------
VeejayRampay
"It’s the under-appreciated intellectual capital of the programming world, in
that its ideas (eventually) trickle down into the rest of the industry, but
it’s still a ghetto".

That kind of smug, holier-than-thou, condescending attitude is the VERY reason
why FP is a "ghetto".

If this were the 16th century, you'd be a Spanish soldier spreading the holy
word of God and "enlightening" the savages, wouldn't you?

